# West to East route



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I will be travelling through Germany to the Baltic states from mid-April to mid-May or thereabouts. Attached is a pic of 3 possible routes - the middle one I will probably save for the homeward leg as I've sort of miscalculated and given myself 36 days to get from Hook of Holland to Ruska Wies, but only 13 to get from Klaipeda to Hook!!

So, given that it's last fortnight in April and 3 weeks in May, which would be the best area to explore - the northern or the southern section? Given that most of it will be new to me either way.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do the costal run Jean, it"s pretty and full of history.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's good enough for me Alan!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here Jean: https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2009/jun/06/baltic-coast-germany-beach-holidays

We spent a few weeks up there seven or eight years ago. We have friends at Travemunde, where there's a nice stellplatz with an coastal walk adjacent. It rains quite a bit too, so it's just like home. Isn't that nice?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You will be in Germany when I will probably be in France and England Jean, won´t be bumping into each other this time.

I will be interested to hear how you find the top route as we have never been there even though its not a million miles away.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Here Jean: https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2009/jun/06/baltic-coast-germany-beach-holidays
> 
> We spent a few weeks up there seven or eight years ago. We have friends at Travemunde, where there's a nice stellplatz with an coastal walk adjacent. It rains quite a bit too, so it's just like home. Isn't that nice?


Not sure about the rain Alan! But they do say there's no such thing as bad weather, just bad gear.



JanHank said:


> You will be in Germany when I will probably be in France and England Jean, won´t be bumping into each other this time.
> 
> I will be interested to hear how you find the top route as we have never been there even though its not a million miles away.


Ah, that's a shame Jan - Ill be coming back the central of the routes on the map late June - I guess you'll still be away?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Not sure about the rain Alan! But they do say there's no such thing as bad weather, just bad gear.
> 
> Ah, that's a shame Jan - Ill be coming back the central of the routes on the map late June - I guess you'll still be away?


Maybe not Jean, depends on how home sick I feel. :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, we van keep in touch nearer the time - when are you thinking of heading off?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Not sure about the rain Alan! But they do say there's no such thing as bad weather, just bad gear.
> 
> Ah, that's a shame Jan - Ill be coming back the central of the routes on the map late June - I guess you'll still be away?


You'll be right beside Besskow then. It's a very nice small town in the river Spree. There are two aires, one in an industrial estate which has little to recommend it and the other at the Marina on the river which is very pleasant. We spent a couple of months there maybe three years ago. The whole area along the river, which opens out into numerous lakes and is lovely still mostly unspoiled. It's very reminiscent of Fermanagh except the architecture mostly varies between old and ancient. There are some very good restaurants.

The area does not attract much tourism from far away and practically none from outside Germany. We had definitely intended going back there some day and may well still do.

Stellplatz: https://www.marina-beeskow.de

Info: http://www.spreeregion.de


----------

